# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Sofistet dhe Sokrati

## StormAngel

Kjo teme eshte ne dy pjese.
Jam duke shkruar dicka per sofistet dhe Sokratin dhe deri tani mbarova per sofistet dhe me ngelet te shkruaj edhe per Sokratin.
Ja edhe shkrimi:


Sofistet dhe Sokrati

Filozofët e parë e përqëndruan vëmendjen mbi natyrën;
Sofistët dhe Sokrati e shpërngulën interesin e filozofisë në studimin e njeriut. Në vend të pyetjeve të mëdha kozmike reth parimeve të fundit të sendeve, filozofia filloi të preokupohet për çështjet që lidhen më direkt me sjelljen e njeriut. Ky kalim nga predominimi i çështjeve shkencore në çështjet bazë etike, shpjegohet pjesërisht me dështimin e parardhësve të Sokratit për të arritur në një koncept unik për kozmosin. Ishin dhënë interpretime jo të qëndrueshme për natyrën dhe nuk dukej ndonjë mënyrë për ti pajtuar ato.
Herakliti thoshte se natyra është e përbërë nga një pluralitet substancash dhe çdo gjë është në një proces të ndryshimit konstant ose të rrjedhës, ndërsa Parnemidi mbronte pikëpamjen e kundërt duke argumentuar se realiteti është një substancë e vetme statike është njëshi dhe lëvizja e ndryshimit janë iluzione që na jepen nga shqisat tona, të cilat kapin dukjen e sendeve.
Këto kontradikta kozmologjike sollën thjeshtë një lodhje intelektuale nga vlerësimet për të shmangur vështirësitë në zbërthimin e sekreteve të natyrës. Në vend të debateve reth teorive alternative të natyrës, filozofia u orientua tani drejt problemit të dijes njerëzore, duke pyetur nëse është e mundur për mendjen njerëzore të zbulojnë ndonjë të vërtetë universale.


                                   Sofistët



Sofistët ishin filozofët, shkencëtarët, oratorët dhe mësuesit e parë endacak, të cilët u paraqitën në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit V p.e.s në Athinë, kurse më vonë në tërë Greqinë  e vjetër. Ata ishin njerëz me dituri të gjërë të llojllojshme të cilët edukonin dhe arsimon çdokë që kishte mundësi t`ua paguante punën e tyre arsimore.
Hegeli për iluministët thotë se ishin iluministët (arsimuesit) e parë të popullit ne trevën e Europës. Ato dhanë kontribut të madh për arsimimin e turmave të gjëra popullore dhe në ngritjen e vetëdijes politike të masave.
Me sofistët (dhe Sokratin) filloi periudha antropologjike në zhvillimin e filozofisë greke. Pikërisht sofistëve u takon merita për aktualizimin e çështjeve lidhur me njeriun, shtetin, të drejtën, moralin, lumturinë etj.
Sofistët nuk paraqitnin një shkollë të vetme unike, por dalloheshin sipas mendimeve dhe bindjeve të tyre.
Sofistët u bëne zëdhënës të mëdhenj të ndriçimit grek duke i detyruar athinasit të mernin në konsideratë se ose idetë dhe zakonet e tyre janë ngritur mbi të vërtetën ose ato janë thjeshtë mënyra konvencionale të të sjellurit.
Ata pyesnin: А është dallimi midis grekëve dhe barbarëve si dhe dallimi midis mjeshtërve dhe skllevërve i bazuar në prova apo thjeshtë në paragjykime.
Sofistët jo vetëm që kishin jetuar në vende të ndryshme me zakonet e tyre të ndryshme, por ata gjithashtu kishin grumbulluar një fond të gjërë informacioni bazuar në mbikqyrjen e shumë fakteve kulturore.
Njohuritë e tyre enciklopedike për kulturat e ndyshme i bënë ata skeptikë rreth mundësisë për të arritur ndonjë të vërtetë absolut, sipas së cilës shoqëria të mund të regulloj jetën e saj. Sofistët ishin në radhë të parë njerëz praktikë dhe rethanat në demokracinë athinase në kohën e sundimit të Perikliut ishin të tilla ku aftësitë praktike mund të viheshin në përdorim shpejtë. Ishin interesat dhe aftësitë e tyre në prozë dhe gramatikë si dhe aftësitë e tyre në diskutime të cilat i bënë ata të jenë të vetmit të përshtatshëm për skenën e kohës. Nën sundimin e Perikliut, aristokracia ishte zëvendësuar me demokracinë dhe kjo ka patur efekt në interpretimin e jetës politike në Athinë duke tërhequr qytetarët e lirë në diskutime politike dhe duke i bërë ata të përshtatshëm për të udhëhequr.
Edukimi i vjetër aristokratik nuk kishte përgatitur njerëz për kushtet e reja të jetës demokratike, sepse ky edukim kishte qenë i bazuar në pjesën më të madhe në traditën familjare. Sofistët hynë në këtë vakum kulturor dhe me interesat e tyre praktike për të dhënë mësime plotësuan një nevojë urgjente. Ajo që i bëri ata mjaft të kërkuar ishte se ata shpallën mbi të gjitha se do t`u mësojë artin e retorikës, artin e të folurit në mënyrë bindës
Fuqia e të folurit në mënyrë bindëse ishte bërë një nevojë politike në Athinën demokratike për secilin që shpresonte të ngrihej në nivelin e udhëheqësit. Reputacioni i sofistëve në fillim ishte shumë i favorshëm. Ata bënë një shpërblim të madh duke i mësuar njerëzit të paraqisnin idetë e tyre qartë dhe në mënyrë bindëse. E folura qartë dhe fuqia bindëse ishin veçanërisht të domosdoshme në një asamble popullore, ku do të ishte shkatërues lejmi i debatit midis folësve të papërgatitur, të cilët nuk mund as të paraqisnin idetë e tyre në mënyrë efektive, dhe as të zbulonin gabimet në argumentet e kundërshtarëve. Por retorika u bë si një thikë e cila përdoret për mirë ose për keq, për të prerë bukë ose për të vrarë. Ai që do të zotëroj fuqinë e aftësisë bindëse mund të përdor këtë fuqi ose të zgjidhë një problem të vështirë dhe duke rezistuar psikologjikisht, të arij në një ide më të mirë, por mund ta përdorë nga ana tjetër, për të imponuar një ide për të cilën ai ka një interes të veçantë, ku mirësia e brendshme e të cilës është e diskutueshme. Kalmi nga njëri përdorim i retorikës tek tjetri, ishte lehtësuar shumë nga skepticizmi i brendshëm i sofistëve. Ishte skepticizmi dhe relativizmi i tyre që i bëri të dyshimtë. Asnjë nuk mund të kritikoj ata për pregatitjen e juristëve të aftë, për të argumentuar të dy anët e një rasti.
Sigurisht, një person meriton të ketë mbrojtësin e tij për të përballur me sa më shumë aftësi akuzat që bëhen kundër tij. Për sa kohë arti i të folurit bindës është i lidhur me gjetjen e së vërtetës nuk ka asnjë ankim për sofistët. Por, kur ata e shihnin të vërtetën si një çështje relative, ishte e pashmangshme që ata të akuzohen se po i mësonin të rinjtë se si të bënin që një rast i keq të dukej i mirë ose që një padrejtësi të dukej e drejtë.
Tre sofistët më të shquar, të cilët e zhvilluan aktivitetin e tyre në Athinë gjatë shekullit të V p.e.s janë:
Protagora, Gorgjiu dhe Trasimaku.

                                     Protagora
Protagora ishte i pari sofist grek më i famshëm, më i vjetri dhe më me influencë në shumë drejtime. Fuqia e tij oratorike i ka fascinuar dëgjuesit, të cilët në ndikim të tij ishin si të magjepsur. Filozofia e Protagorës është antropologjike, sensualiste, relativiste dhe pragmatike.
Kryemendimi i Protagorës është se njeriu është masa e atyre që ekzistojnë se ekzistojnë, kurse të atyre që nuk ekzistojnë se nuk ekzistojnë. Jashtë njeriut dhe pavarësisht nga ai, asgjë nuk mund të njihet, të vlerësohet, e as të ekzistojë. Thelbi i sensualizmit të Protagorës qëndron në pohimin se shqisat dhe përvoja janë burimet kryesore të njohjes së botës dhe të gjësendeve. Gjësendet janë të tilla çfarë na duket se janë-thotë Protagora duke shprehur besimin e tij të plotë në aftësinë njohëse të shqisave të njeriut.
Filozofia senzualiste e Protagorës është e lidhur me pragmatizmin e saj. Sipas Protagorës çdo gjykim është 
relativ dhe pragmatik. 
Kur e pyetën Protagorën se cili gjykim duhet ta konsiderojë të vërtetën, ai u përgjigj: Atë gjykim ose atë ligj i cili është i dobishëm. Kështu sipas Protagorës dobia është kriter i vërtetësisë, i mirësisë, i bukurisë etj.
Protagora u mor edhe me çështjen e ekzistencës së Zotit. Sipas tij për Zotin nuk mund të thuhet se ekziston, e as se Zoti nuk ekziston. Çështja është shumë e ndërlikuar, kurse jeta e njeriut është e shkurtër për tu përgjigjur se a ekziston apo nuk ekziston Zoti. Me këtë Protagora u akuzua për ateizëm.

                                 Gorgjiu

Gorgjiu erdhi në Athinë nga Sicilia si ambasador nga qyteti i tij i lindjes Leontini në vitin 427 p.e.s. Gorgjiu ka qenë një sofist i famshëm dhe orator i shkëlqyeshëm. Është autor i veprës Për natyrën ose mbi të paqenët.
Në këtë vepër Gorgjiu shtroi teza të kundërta me ato të aleatëve. Tri tezat e tij të njohura për qenien janë: (1)asgjë nuk ekziston, (2) edhe nëse ekziston ndonjë gjë ajo nuk mund të njihet dhe kuptohet dhe (3) edhe nëse ekziston ndonjë gjë edhe kjo nëse mund të njihet dhe kuptohet ajo nuk mund të shprehet dot.
Sado që këto duken disi të çuditshme, mirëpo me anë të këtyre tezave Gorgjiu vuri në pah vështirësitë që shfaqen gjatë njohjes. Këto kanë të bëjnë me faktin, se qenia dhe mendimi, objektiva dhe subjektiva janë gjëra të ndryshme. 
Njëherit këto tri teza sugjerojnë relativizmin dhe antidogmatizmin, se asnjë pohim apo asgjë nuk është aq e sigurtë, saqë të mund të pohojmë në mënyrë kategorike. Në etikë Gorgjiu ishte relativist. Se a është diçka e mirë ose e keqe varet nga rethanat, vendi dhe koha.

                                Trasimaku
Trasimaku në veprën Republika është portretizuar si sofist që pohon se padrejtësia është më e parapëlqyer se sa jeta në drejtësi. Ai nuk e shikonte padrejtësinë si një defekt të karakterit. Përkundrazi, Trasimaku, e konsideronte personin e padrejtë si person pozitivisht superior në karakter dhe në inteligjencë. Në të vërtetë, ai ka thënl se padrejtësia paguan jo vetëm në nivelin e dobët të një hajduti xhepash, megjithëse edhe në këtë nivel ka një përfitim, por veçanërisht në rastin e atyre që e perfeksionojnë padrejtësinë dhe bëhen zotër të qyteteve dhe kombeve. Drejtësia, thotë ai, është ndjekur vazhdimisht dhe të çon në dobësi. Trasimaku thotë se njeriu duhet të ndjekë në agresivitet interesat e tij në një formë virtualisht të pakufizuar të vetëshpalljes. Ai e shikonte drejtësinë si të ishte në interes të të fortit dhe besonte se forca ka të drejtë. Ligjet, thoshte ai, janë nga grupet sunduese për interesat e tyre. Këto ligje përcaktojnë se çfarë është e drejtë. Në të gjitha shtetet e drejta ka te njejtin kuptim sepse e drejta është në interes të grupit që është në pushtet. Kështu, Trasimaku thotë se konkluzioni kryesor është  se e drejta është kudo e njejtë-interesi i grupit më të fortë


Pergatiti Mirsad Asani

(vazhdon)

----------


## StormAngel

Sokrati


Sokrati është një nga kritikuesit më të mprehtë të sofistëve. Identifikimi i Sokratit me sofistët, pjesërisht ka ardhur nga fakti se Sokrati ka përdorur analizën e pamëshirshme për çdo subjekt, teknikë kjo gjithashtu e përdorur nga sofistët. Por midis Sokratit dhe sofistëve ka një dallim kryesor. Sofistët treguan se argumente njëlloj të bazuar mund të jepen për secilën anë të një çështjeje.
Ata ishin skeptik dhe dyshonin nëse mund të ketë ndonjë dije të sigurt ose të besueshme. Për më tepër, ata konkludonin se përderisa gjitha dijet janë relative atëherë edhe idetë dhe idealet morale janë gjithashtu relative.
Sokrati nga ana tjetër kishte një motivim të ndryshëm për argumentet e tij të qëndrueshme. Ai besonte në arritjen e së vërtetës dhe e konsideronte gjetjen e bazave të një dijeje të qëndrueshme dhe të sigurtë si misionin etj.
Ai gjithashtu përpiqej të zbatonte bazat për një jetë më të mirë. Duke zbatuar misionin e tij, Sokrati formuloi një metodë për arritjen e të vërtetës, duke e lidhur dijen me veprimtarinë në një mënyrë të tillë me njëra tjetrën saqë për të, të argumentosh njohjen e së mirës, është të veprosh mirë sepse dija është virtyt. Ndryshe nga sofistët Sokrati u muar me argumentimet në dialektikë jo për të shkatëruar të vërtetën ose për të zhvilluar aftësitë pragmatike midis juristëve dhe politikanëve, por për të arritur konceptet krijuese të së vërtetës dhe të mirës.


                      Jeta e Sokratit

Rallë mund të gjendet një vend dhe një kohë kaq e pasur me njerëz gjenialë, sesa Athina në kohën kur lindi Sokrati. Sokrati u lind në Athinë në vitin 470 p.e.s dhe është një ndër figurat më interesante dhe më atraktive në historinë e filozofisë së lashtë greke. Ishte me origjinë të thjeshtë-nëna e Sokratit ishte amvise,kurse i ati gurskalitës. Sokrati ishte autodidakt dhe u aftësua dhe u ngrit në nivel të një filozofie falë punës së tij vetanake.
Por megjithëse Sokrati u rrit në një periudhë të artë, në vitet e tij të fundit atij iu desht të shihte mundjen e Athinës në luftë dhe ta mbyllte jetën e tij në burg në vitin 399 p.e.s në moshën 71 vjeçare. Sokrati është i vetmi që nuk ka shkruar as edhe një resht (asnjë vepër). Megjithatë ai është filozofi që ka ushtruar ndikim më të fuqishëm përgjatë shekujve. Shumica e atyre që ne dime për të, ka qenë ruajtur nga tre bashkohës të rinj të tij, Aristoteli, Platoni dhe Ksenofoni.
Nga këto burime del se Sokrati ka qenë një gjeni, i cili përveç një arsyetimi të jashtëzakonshëm dhe rigoroz, zotëronte edhe një ngrohtësi personale dhe një ndjenjë humori. Ai ka pasur një trup të fortë dhe zotëronte një fuqi të madhe fizike. Në komedinë e tij, Aristofani e përshkruan Sokratin si një shpezë shtëpiake që të bën për të qeshur me zakonet e tij të rrotullimit të syve, duke u referuar me çapkënllëk nxënësve të tij dhe dyqanit të mendimit.
Ndërsa nga Ksenofoni na vjen portreti i një ushtari besnik, i cili kishte një pasion për diskutime rreth bazave të moralit dhe i cili në mënyrë të paevitueshme tërhiqte të rinjtë të kërkonin këshillën e tij. Platoni e konfirmon portretin e Ksenofonit dhe shton se Sokrati ishte një njeri me ndenjë të lartë detyre dhe me një pastërti morale absolutiste. Në veprën Simpoziumi Platoni tregon se si Alkibadi, një i ri mesatar përpiqej të fitonte simpatinë e Sokratit duke sajuar mënyra të ndryshme për të qëndruar me të. Por thotë Alkibadi:asnjëherë nuk ndodhi një gjë e tillë; ai thjeshtë mund të bisedonte me mua në mënyrën e tij të zakonshme dhe kur e kisht harxhuar ditën me mua, më linte e vazhdonte me rrugën e tij. Gjatë fushatave ushtarake Sokrati mund të ecte pa ngrënë më shumë se çdo njeri tjetër dhe ndërsa të tjerët mbështeteshin me mandeke kundër të ftohtit të ashpër të dimrit, Sokrati ecte jashtë në dimër duke mbajtur një pallto që e kishte zakon të vishte dhe ai ecte mbi akull më lehtë pa këpucë, se sa të tjerët me këpucë-thotë Alkibadi. Sokrati ishte në gjendje të përballonte një përqëndrim ekstrem. Gjatë një fushate ushtarake ai qëndroi në një meditim të thellë për një ditë e një natë të tërë, derisa erdhi agimi dhe lindi dielli, pastaj ai u largua pasi bëri një lutje për diellin.Ky mbase ka qenë rasti me anën e të cilit ai provonte atë që ai e quante vazhdim i misionin të profetit mbi jetën morale të bashkëkohësve të tij.Ai gjithmonë merrte mesazhe apo paralajmërime nga një zë misterioz ose nga si e quante ai- daimoni i tij.
Megjithëse kjo shenjë mbinatyrore ka përshkruar mendimet e tij që nga fëmijëria e hershme, kjo të sygjeron më shumë se çdo gjë tjetër, sensibilitetin e Sokratit si një vegimtar, veçanërisht ndjeshmërinë e tij për cilësitë morale të veprimeve njerëzore të cilat e bëjnë jetën e vlefshme për ta jetuar. Ai duhet të ketë qenë i familjarizuar me shkencat natyrore të filozofëve të hershëm jonianë dhe anaksakgorësve, sadoqë tel vepre Apologjia ai thotë se e vërteta e thjeshtë është se, o Athinas, se unë nuk kam të bëj fare me spekulimet fizike. Ngjarja më e rëndësishme që konfirmoi misioni I tij si një filozof moral ishte përgjigja e Orakullit të Delfit. Kur Kerofani pyeti Orakullin nëse gjendej ndonjë person I gjallë ql të ishte më I zgjuar se Sokrati, Orakulli u përgjigj se nuk gjendej. Sokrati interpretoi këtë përgjigje duke thënë se ai ishte më I zgjuar sepse ai e kuptoi dhe e pranoi injorancën e vet. Në këtë mënyrë, Sokrati kishte për qëllim, në kërkimet e tij, që të triumfonte e vërteta dhe dituria.


(vazhdon)

----------


## StormAngel

Sokrati si një filozof
Pasi që Sokrati nuk ka shkrimet e tija, sot ka disa mosmarëveshje se çfarë idesh filozofike mud t`i atribohen atij në të vërtetë. Burimet tona më të gjëra për idetë e tij janë dialoget e Platonit, në të cilat ai ishte veçanërisht në dialogjet e hershme, personazhi kryesor.
Por çështja kryesore është nëse Platoni është këtu për të sqaruar se si mendonte Sokrati, apo shprehte idetë e tij nëpërmjet figurës së Sokratit.
Disa argumentojnë se Sokrati i gjetur në dialogjet e Platonit është historikisht Sokrati i vërtetë.
Nga ana tjetër Aristoteli bën një dallim midis kontributit filozofik të dhënë nga Sokrati dhe atij të dhënë nga Platoni. Sokrati, sipas Aristotetlit ka merita për argumentimet induktive dhe për përkufizimet univerzale, ndërsa Platoni atij I atribon zhvillimin e teorisë së formave, nocionin e ideve ose formace univerzale, që ekzistojnë pavarësisht nga sendet e veçantë që ato personifikojnë. Argumentimi, se kush e zhvilloi teorinë e formave në pjesën më të madhe ka përfunduar. Derisa vetë Aristoteli ka qenë veçanërisht I interesuar në këtë temë, duke e diskutuar atë gjatë me Platonin në Akademi, duket e arsyeshme të mendohet që dallimi I tij, midis ideve të Sokratit dhe të Platonit është I saktë. Në të njejtën kohë, disa nga katalogjet e hershme janë përshkrime të qarta dhe të sakta të mendimeve të vetë Sokratit, si në rastin e Apologjisë dhe Euthifro.
Mbi këtë bazë, Sokrati është pare si një filozof origjinal I cili zhvilloi një metodë të re të kërkimeve intelektuale.
Që Sokrati të ishte I sukseshëm në kapërcimin e relativizmit dhe të skepticizmit të sofistëve, ai duhej të zbulonte ca themele të palëvizshme, mbi të cilat të ndërtohej godina e diturisë.
Këto themele Sokrati I zbuloi jo në faktet e botës jashtë njeriut, por brenda njeriut. Bota e brendshme e njeriut, thotë Sokrati, është vendi I një aktiviteti unik, vendi I aktivitetit njohës I cili udhëheq aktivitetin praktik.
Për të përshkruar këtë aktivitet Sokrati krijoi konceptin e shpirtit të psiqikës.
Për të shpitri nuk është ndonjë dhunti e veçantë, as ndonjë lloj I veçantë substance, por është deri në një farë shkalle kapacitet për inteligjencë dhe karakter. Sokrati më vonë përshkroi se çka kuptonte me shpirt si diçka brenda nesh në bazë të së cilës ne jemi të përcaktuar, të zgjuar ose budallenj, të mire ose të këqij .
Duke e përshkruar atë me këto terma, Sokrati identifikoi shpirtin me fuqitë normale të inteligjencës dhe të karakterit, vë vend që ta identifikonte me ndonjë substance mbinatyrore. Shpirti është struktura e personalitetit. Sado që për Sokratin, shpirti nuk ishte një send, ai mund të thoshte që qëllimi më I madh I njeriut duhet të ishte kujdesi përkatës për shpirtin sa më të mire që të ishte e mundur. Pika e patundshme në këtë konceptim të shpirtit ishte, për Sokratin, ndërgjegjësimi I vetëdijshëm I njeriut se çfarë kuptimi kanë disa fjalë për të. Të dish se disa gjëra kundërshtojnë disa të tjera, që drejtësia nuk mund të ketë për qëllim të dëmtojë të tjerët, paraqet për Sokratin një shembull tipik të një lloj njohjeje të shpirtit, që mund të arrihet pikërisht duke përdorur fuqinë e tij. Të veprosh në kundërshtim me këtë njohje, të dëmtosh të tjerët edhe kur dihet që një sjellje e tillë është në kundërshtim me njohjen e tij të drejtësisë është të ushtrosh dhunë mbi natyrën e tyre si një qenie njerëzore. Sokrati ishte I sigurtë që njerëzit mund të arrinin njohjen e vërtetë dhe të besuseshme dhe se vetëm një njohje e tillë mund të ishte baza e vërtetë e moralit.
Detyra e tij e pare kryesore ishte pra, të sqaronte veten dhe pasuesit e tij se si arihej njohja e besueshme.

----------


## StormAngel

Metoda Sokratike

Sokrati ishte I bindur që rruga më e sigurtë për të arritur njohjen e besueshme ishte nëpërmjet praktikimit të bashkëbisedimit të rregullt, duke vepruar si një mumi intelektuale, një metodë që ai e quajti dialektikë.
Sokrati për zhvillimin dhe mishërimin me idetë e tij zbatoi metoda të veçantë e cila në historinë e filozofisë njihet si metoda sokratike. 
Metoda sokratike përbëhet nga dy pjesë apo faza nga ironia dhe nga majeutika. Ironia sokratike është një veprim metodik, i cili mbështetet në ndjekjen e mendimit, parashikimit të pyetjeve të bashkëbiseduesi të deklarohet se nuk është dakord me vetveten aq sa edhe ai vetë nuk di më se çfarë kishte menduar. Ironia sokratike është pra zbulim i mosdijes, përkatësisht qëllimi i ironisë është që tia bëj me dije bashkëbiseduesit se mendimet e tij janë të mangëta, të njëanshme. Në të vërtetë ironia sokratike është një induksion. Përmes fazës së dytë majeutikës, Sokrati te bashkëbiseduesi ndikonte të zgjohej ndjenja e së vërtetës, përkatësisht bashkëbiseduesi të nxjer përfundime të sakta. Majeutika është një definicion, përkufizim, deduksion përkatësisht art i të lindurit. Sokrati thoshte se ai ushtronte të njejtin profesion sikurse nëna e tij, ka ndihmuar që të lindin fëmijë, Sokrati ka ndihmuar që të lindin shpirtëra, të lind ndjenja e së vërtetës. Sokrati nga nxënësit e tij kërkonte para së gjithash nuhatje pët të vërtetën. Thënia e njohur e Sokratit:Unë di se nuk di asgjë është një kërkesë për një të vërtetë më të lartë, e jo për të vërtetën në vetvete.


                              Filozofia morale

Sokrati tërë filozofinë e tij ia kushtoi njohjes së njeriut dhe marrëdhënieve ndërnjerëzore, si miqësisë, dashurisë, mirësisë, trimërisë, guximit, urtësisë, drejtësisë, të mires, maturisë, kënaqësisë etj.
Sokrati me këtë filozofisë së vet ia dha orientimin antropologjik. Duke e pasur parasysh këtë orientim antropologjik mendimtari I njohur romak, Ciceroni thotë se Sokrati e zbriti filozofinë nga qielli dhe e vendosi mbi tokë. Për Sokratin, dituria dhe virtyti ishin e njejta gjë. Në qoftë se virtyti kishte të bënte me bërjen e shpirtit sa më të mirë që ishte e mundur së pari është e nevojshme ta dijmë se çfarë e bën shpirtin të mirë. Virtyti dhe dituria janë pra të lidhur ngushtë. Ai I identifikoi të dyja duke thënë se që të njohës të mirën do të thotë të bësh të mirën dhe se dituria është virtyt. Duke identifikuar diturinë dhe virtytin, Sokrati gjithashtu thoshte se vesi ose ligësia janë mungesë e diturisë. Ashtu si dituria është virtyt, ashtu edhe vesi është injorancë. Të barazosh virtytin me diturinë dhe vesin me injorancën mund të duket se bie në kontradiktë me experience më elementare të qenieve njerëzore. Kuptimi ynë I përbashkët na trgon se më shpesh jepemi pas gjërave që ne I dime që janë të gabuara kështu që bërja e gabimit për ne është një veprim I paramenduar dhe I vullnetshëm. Sokrati do të kishte qenë I gatshëm të pranonte që njerëzit kryejnë veprime që mund të quhen ligësi. Kur dikush kryen një veprim të keq, thotë Sokrati, ai gjithmonë e bën atë duke menduar që ai veprim është I mirë në një farë mënyre. 
Një nga pyetjet në filozofinë morale të Sokratit ka qenë:
Si duhet jetuar sipas parimeve të së mirës?. Sokrati ishte i pari që mbeti i habitur nga detyrimet që ka qenia njerëzore për ta drejtuar jetën e vet, për ti drejtuar veprimet drejt së mirës. Kur një njeri sipas Sokratit vepron, ai është i prirur të arrij diçka të cilën e sheh si të mirë. Mirëpo ndodh të lind e keqja e cila sipas Sokratit rrjedh nga fakti se njeriu gabohet me çështjen e së mirës.
E keqja vjen nga padija. Pra, sipas Sokratit, ne bëjmë të këqija vetëm për shkak të paditurisë, dhe nëse ne dëshirojmë të zbulojmë paditurinë dhe të njohim të vërtetën dhe të zhvillojmë te vetja kërkesën për të vërtetën duhet të fillojmë me veten tonë. Prej këtij rrjedh edhe maksima e famshme e Sokratit:Njeri, njihe vetëm vetveten tënde. Të njohim veten tone, do të thotë të zbulojmë te tek ajo jo vetëm rrënjën më të thellë të ndjenjës për të vërtetën, port ë zbulojmë edhe padijen tone. Pra, qëllimi I njohjes së vetvetes është që njeriu të bëhet I vetëdijshëm për mosdijen e vet, të bëhet përpjekje që kjo mosdije të kapërcehet e të zëvendësohet me dituri të vërteta, të zhvillohet ndjenja e së vërtetës te njeriu.
Për të zbuluar të mirën e vërtetë, sipas Sokratit është I domosdoshëm një transformim I brendshëm, pasi padituria prej së cilës rrjedh një veprim I keq, nuk është një padituri objective. Ajo është një paaftësi e brendshme. Të njohësh të vërtetën e mire është në vetvete edhe një veprim moral, sepse ndjenja për të vërtetën është vet morali.

----------


## StormAngel

Gjyqi dhe vdekja e Sokratit

I bindur se kujdesi për shpirtin njerëzor duhej të ishte qëllimi më i madh për njeriun, Sokrati harxhoi shumicën e kohës së vet duke shqyrtuar jetën e vet dhe jetën e mendimet e bashkëkohësve të tij athinas.
Gjatë kohës që në Athinë ishte një demokraci e sigurtë dhe e fuqishme në Perikliun, Sokrati mund të vazhdonte karierën e tij si një zekth pa ndonjë kundërshtim serioz.
Zhvillimi i aftësive dialektike midis të rinjëve nga familjet e shquara, aftësimi i tyre në ngritjen e çështjeve kërkuese rreth zakoneve të moralit, të fesë dhe të sjelljes politike shtuan shumë shpejtë dyshimet për Sokratin, por veprimet e tij nuk ishin konsideruar si një rrezik i qartë dhe aktual, derisa athinasit ishin në luftë me spartanët.
Një seri ngjarjesh të lidhur me këtë luftë çuan eventualisht në gjykimin dhe dënimin e Sokratit. Një ngjarje ishte veprimi tradhtar i Alkbiadit, për të cilin athinasit e dinin se ai ishte nxënës i Sokratit. Alkibadi aktualisht kishte shkuar në Spartë dhe i kishte dhënë këshilla të vlefshme spartanëve në luftën e tyre me athinasit. Në mënyrë të pavitueshme, shumë athinas nxorrën përfundimin se Sokrati, në një farë mënyre, duhet të ishte i përgjegjshëm për atë çka Alkibadi kishte bërë. Më tej, Sokrati u gjend në mosmarëveshje serioze me Komitetin e Senatit të të Pesëqindëve, ku ai ishte anëtar. Në fillim komiteti i rezistoi kësaj, duke i mbrojtur nga quajtja si dhunues të procedurave të rregullta të konstitucioneve. 
Por, kur paditë kërcënuan se do të shtonin emrat e anëtarëve të Komitetit në listën e gjeneralëve, vetëm Sokrati i qëndroi mendimit të tij, ndërsa pjesa tjetër e Komitetit kapitulloi. Gjeneralët u gjendën fajtor dhe gjashtë prej tyre, të cilët ishin në arrest u dënuan menjëherë me vdekje. Kjo ndodhi në 406 p.e.s dhe në 404 p.e.s. Me rënien e Athinës, Sokrati edhe njëherë u gjend në opozitë me një grup të rrezikshëm. Sokrati duke gjurmuar pas të vërtetës morale dhe ekzistencës së vet i dha kuptim etik. Kur u bë i famshëm, pushteti i Athinës e akuzoi se ai e prishte rininë. Edhe pse e vërteta ishte se Sokrati vinte gjithçka në dyshim: të drejtën e shtetit, autoritetin, fenë etj. Gjyqi athinas Sokratin e dënoi me vdekje. Mirëpo, në kohën është i dënuar në burg me vdekje, nxënësit e tij e organizojnë arratisjen e tij. Sokrati edhe pse dënimin e tij e quan të padrejtë, ai nuk ikën nga burgu. Sokrati mendonte se kishte qenë i dobishëm dhe se shteti përkundrazi duhej ta shpërblente. Nëse do arratisej nga burgu, do të mohonte gjithçka që u kishte mësuar të tjerëve. Sokrati edhe pse e dinte se ishte i dënuar padrejtësisht, përkundrazi i arsyetonte ligjet e shtetit. Ai ka thënë ligjet janë babai dhe nëna ime. Sokrati do të qëndroj në burg dhe do të pësoj dënimin- piu kupën me helm dhe vdiq në moshën 70 vjeçe.


(fund)

Pergatiti Mirsad Asani aka StormAngel  :ngerdheshje:

----------

